
Great Barrier Reef starts to recover after severe coral bleaching - mkempe
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-29/coral-regeneration-raises-hopes-for-great-barrier-reef-recovery/9001518?utm_source=CCNet+Newsletter&utm_campaign=aeb543de13-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_10_02&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_fe4b2f45ef-aeb543de13-20154709
======
msie
Great Barrier Reef damaged beyond repair, can no longer be saved, say
scientists
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15389256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15389256)

~~~
King-Aaron
ERROR 310 This comment redirects in a loop ERR::Too_many_redirects!!!

------
convolvatron
the article doesn't speculate why that might be - whether shifting
environmental conditions, adaptation, or benevolent coral fairies

~~~
mitchellberry
A warmer ocean and unchecked agricultural sediment runoff seem to be the main
reasons. One of these is controllable by the government.

Crown of Thorn starfish outbreaks also wreck havoc, but isnt as bad as the
other two issues. Believe there is still a reward for divers who remove them
from the reef. Ecological bug bounties.

Every summer is a lottery as to how serious the bleaching will get. Locals and
politicians highly dependant on tourism have a short term conflict of interest
in denying what is happening out there.

Edit: Quick search and it seems the bounties were just a pipe dream, was just
a proposal rather than reality.

